# Naruto World vs Real World



## South of Hell (Jan 7, 2010)

Nuff said.

Guns vs Jutsu, Biju vs  Nukes etc.

Me, I can't really tell...


----------



## Kurou (Jan 7, 2010)

done before,so many times before.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

Been done...so many damn times I've lost count.

In short Naruto gets fucked over hard.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 7, 2010)

We show them what a real nuke is.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 7, 2010)

Neutron bombs ensure that the real world kills all the shinobi and that the land is habitable after


----------



## Stroev (Jan 7, 2010)

See?

now we're getting somehwere


----------



## Kurou (Jan 7, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Neutron bombs ensure that the real world kills all the shinobi and that the land is habitable after



we bomb them in new jersey,nobody cares about new jersey


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 7, 2010)

Nuclear Launch Detected


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> we bomb them in new jersey,nobody cares about new jersey



Hell not even the people in Jersey care about Jersey.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Hell not even the people in Jersey care about Jersey.



we do them a favor by turning them into smoldering ash. Its not like people in new jersey were actually living anyway.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Guns vs Jutsu, Biju vs  Nukes etc.
> 
> Me, I can't really tell...



waay too much industry

technology

and weaponry

we stomp

the only nations that would have trouble would be third world nations

the major powers how ever...stomp


----------



## Havoc (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Jan 7, 2010)

Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

That answer your question.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 7, 2010)

norris spdblitzes


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2010)

Kishi lives in the real world. Guess what that means?


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 7, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Guns vs Jutsu, Biju vs  Nukes etc.
> 
> Me, I can't really tell...



Remove the word NUKES and all WMD from every possible scenario in the fight and MAYBE we have a fight, if not Naruto World is slaughtered, the only way I see them winning if is RS pulls the moon down on earth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Remove the word NUKES and all WMD from every possible scenario in the fight and MAYBE we have a fight, if not Naruto World is slaughtered, the only way I see them winning if is RS pulls the moon down on earth.



Ballistic missiles still screw them over.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Ballistic missiles still screw them over.



If we use NUKES and WMD with or without RS is a horrible rape, however without NUKES or any type of WMD they may have a chance to win via "Majoras Mask Method"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> If we use NUKES and WMD with or without RS is a horrible rape, however without NUKES or any type of WMD they may have a chance to win via "Majoras Mask Method"



Maybe, but we don't know if Rikudou has the power to actually bring the moon back down, not to mention we don't know if the moon he created is the same size as ours.

Why are you capatalizing all of nukes like that.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Maybe, but we don't know if Rikudou has the power to actually bring the moon back down, not to mention we don't know if the moon he created is the same size as ours.
> 
> Why are you capatalizing all of nukes like that.



To see if the OP removes Nukes from the vs, every real world match that involves Nukes ir boring, I mean everything resumes to one elemente (nukes) as if everything else lacked importance.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 7, 2010)

we still have lightspeed weapons


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 7, 2010)

first off, how are we going to use nukes without all of our enemies deciding to use nukes as well, and where the hell are we going to use them???

bomb our own cities to do it? no. there would be a collapse in the military within an hour. realize how many people have families in all those cities, how many laws we have that regulate nuclear weaponry, and how quickly those who used the weapons would be demonized to save the reputation of the country's leaders.

I am assuming the real world is an anagram for the combined military of the 2010 earth, which would mean the united nations would have to take over. fine. but specify things like that.


in the case of the shinobi alliance VS the UN, I would still give it to the shinobi.
THEY HAVE MAGIC. no amount of gun-wanking can stop that. most of them can turn invisible, control elements, and use mind-control.

genjutsu would absolutely destroy the real-world. and since it is impossible to mobilize a surper-army realistically, the shinobi brigades who know how guns work, would simply steal the guns from the UN, and kill them without mercy.

most shinobi are Aim-dodgers, so guns make it so much worse.

can we, normal people, destroy magical people??? no.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 7, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> *snip*



Bloodlust

Nukes
[/Thread]


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 7, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Bloodlust
> 
> Nukes
> [/Thread]



nukes what exactly


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> first off, how are we going to use nukes without all of our enemies deciding to use nukes as well, and where the hell are we going to use them???



"theres an army of superhuman Asian people leveling cities and killing millions...The Americans and Chinese have considered a nuclear strike"

"were?"

"in the southern provinces.."

"oh well we wont miss them"

when you bring in demi gods with fantastical powers people make friendly real fast

the most vicious nations tend to be the most pragmatic about it too 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> bomb our own cities to do it? no. there would be a collapse in the military within an hour. realize how many people have families in all those cities, how many laws we have that regulate nuclear weaponry, and how quickly those who used the weapons would be demonized to save the reputation of the country's leaders.



"sir a gigantic obesse racoon thing has just destroyed half of east LA reports are coming in all over the city about shape shifting humans trying to infiltrate our army"

"new york has a gigantic crater in its center..the size of a few neighborhoods..half of manhattan died..from some unknown cause and gigantic animals are rampaging around...we estimate total casualties in twelve hours"

unless Obama is that fucking weak (which even i doubt)

we're gonna be nuking shit 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> I am assuming the real world is an anagram for the combined military of the 2010 earth, which would mean the united nations would have to take over. fine. but specify things like that.



why would a useless organization of lazy corrupt ineffective morons..suddenly take over?

if anything the US the EU and the peoples republic of china would...elect leaders

and do what we did during WW2 with generals leading various battle groups

with one supreme commander of the allies




dark messiah verdandi said:


> in the case of the shinobi alliance VS the UN, I would still give it to the shinobi.



nerve gas from some twenty thousand feet up

industrial might 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> THEY HAVE MAGIC. no amount of gun-wanking can stop that. most of them can turn invisible, control elements, and use mind-control.



magic vs nukes nerve gas and biowarfare

yeah I'm confident in our chances for  victory



dark messiah verdandi said:


> genjutsu would absolutely destroy the real-world.



on platoons..

when we realize this..drones drop napalm and MOAB from the higher altitudes that can;t reach 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> and since it is impossible to mobilize a surper-army realistically, the shinobi brigades who know how guns work, would simply steal the guns from the UN, and kill them without mercy.



yes they can pwn the UN just fine...thats like putting a grizzly against a paraplegic with hemophilia

the actual military thats gonna role over that shit..and fuck you up is something else entirely  



dark messiah verdandi said:


> most shinobi are Aim-dodgers, so guns make it so much worse.



what makes you think this will be army vs army...

what makes you think humans are that retarded?


dark messiah verdandi said:


> can we, normal people, destroy magical people??? no.



when the magical people aren;t kent nelson?

hell fuck yes


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 8, 2010)

Even without nukes we have better weapons and more numbers, and really the only ones that cause real trouble are the bijuus.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 8, 2010)

Carpet Bombings, nukes that could be launched from submarines that the Shinobi would have no idea exist, a BLOODLUST 2010 world..

We stomp.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 8, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> *Nuff said.*
> 
> *Guns *vs Jutsu, Biju vs  *Nukes* etc.
> 
> Me, I can't really tell...



Why would you end your own thread?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 8, 2010)

lol its me or some people don't understand how fucking horrendous a nuke bomb can be.

Naruto can't do shit.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> first off, how are we going to use nukes without all of our enemies deciding to use nukes as well,


What enemies, ninja's don't have nukes. 





> and where the hell are we going to use them???


Wherever the hell we need to.



> bomb our own cities to do it?


If need be. 





> no. there would be a collapse in the military within an hour.


The military is far better trained then you're giving them credit for. 





> how many laws we have that regulate nuclear weaponry,


Who cares? 





> and how quickly those who used the weapons would be demonized to save the reputation of the country's leaders.


Again, who the fuck cares?



> I am assuming the real world is an anagram for the combined military of the 2010 earth, which would mean the united nations would have to take over. fine. but specify things like that.


No they wouldn't, the UN is just a bunch of figureheads with no real power.



> THEY HAVE MAGIC.


AND WE HAVE BIO WEAPONS. See, I can do all caps as well seeing as it's cruise control for cool. 





> no amount of gun-wanking can stop that.


It's shitty magic, a few hundred gun shooting at them at once will mow them down.


> most shinobi are Aim-dodgers, so guns make it so much worse.


No, they will not be "aim dodging" a few hundred guns at once.



> can we, normal people, destroy magical people??? no.


Yes.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> lol its me or some people don't understand how fucking horrendous a nuke bomb can be.
> 
> Naruto can't do shit.



i think people are putting their bank of the ninjas stunning ability to infiltrate...that would prevent that

never..mind...i don;t see how shape changing and what not is gonna help them..in a culture their totally alien too..with..security protocols their abilities cant compensate for


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 8, 2010)

Then you include my favorite: neutron bombs. They're perfect for killing clusters of enemies and extremely resilient enemies like Pein and Madara and the best part is it'll just kill the shinobi and leave the cities intact for after this 7 day war (7 days might be stretching it).


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jan 8, 2010)

A 2010 military should stomp.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2010)

shit to be honest

world war 2 era earth should do this too with some difficulty 

world war 1 not so sure on..

but the modern era

and a fully blood lusted US? 

or god forbid Europe in "dick the world over like we used too in the good ol'days" mode?

yeah shinobi's be fucked


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jan 8, 2010)

I bet we'd put up one hell of a fight if our world was only allowed hand held weapons.

The Naruto-verse ain't exactly that populated.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 8, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Even without nukes we have better weapons and more numbers, and really the only ones that cause real trouble are the bijuus.



Not even Bijuus, the ONLY ONE that has a fucking chance in defeating the real world and that is only if we dont use NUKES and WMD is Rikudou Sennin post-merger with the Juubi and that only if he is able to use the "Majoras Mask Method" maybe he can win by casting the Mugen Tsukuyomi that Madara wants to cast on the moon since everyone that looks at the moon would be defeated on instant. Aside from him Narutoverse is just fodder and even if he wins Narutoverse doesn?t deserves victory in that case it would be victory for RS and his fodder helpers.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 10, 2010)

We lose badly.People keep saying NUKES but what are you going to nuke?You can't just go around nuking cities.Honestly the most basic henge wreaks us because we know that that trash can is really a super human soldier that has been mind contoling the world leaders for months now.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 10, 2010)

superbatman86 said:


> We lose badly.People keep saying NUKES but what are you going to nuke?Y*ou can't just go around nuking citie*s.Honestly the most basic henge wreaks us because we know that that trash can is really a super human soldier that has been mind contoling the world leaders for months now.



Yes, you can. Bloodlust.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Not even Bijuus, the ONLY ONE that has a fucking chance in defeating the real world and that is only if we dont use NUKES and WMD is Rikudou Sennin post-merger with the Juubi and that only if he is able to use the "Majoras Mask Method" maybe he can win by casting the Mugen Tsukuyomi that Madara wants to cast on the moon since everyone that looks at the moon would be defeated on instant. Aside from him Narutoverse is just fodder and even if he wins Narutoverse doesn?t deserves victory in that case it would be victory for RS and his fodder helpers.



RS has never shown the ability to do that, so Narutoverse still loses. Nerve gas for all.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 10, 2010)

Zetta said:


> Yes, you can. Bloodlust.


that will mean we kill ourselves a nuke in Manhattan will erase life all the way to jersey and Pennsylvania and as far north as the southern most par of Connecticut the senators of those states will never vote for self destruction  



Whimsy said:


> RS has never shown the ability to do that, so Narutoverse still loses. Nerve gas for all.


same as explain above


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2010)

Gun law.

Allow me to say that again

Gun law.

Would you like me ot say it slower?
Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
Faster?
N'law
Louder?
GUN LAW
gentlier?
gun law
With smilies?
 gun  Law 
With angry smilies?
 Gun  Law 
Backwards?
Wal Nug
In spanish?
Regra de las Armas.
In low pitch frquence only real men can hear?

So, did it finally sink in yet?
It did? So why oh why is this on it's way to four pages?


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2010)

can we give actors there abilitys in movies?

Antony Hopkins turns to odin


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2010)

morgan freman turns to god


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 10, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Guns vs Jutsu, Biju vs  Nukes etc.
> 
> Me, I can't really tell...



Kishimoto himself said bringing Modern Weaponry in Naruto would end it.


> - Do you have any rules about what is definitely not allowed to be drawn in the
> "Naruto" world?
> 
> K: Firstly, projectile weapons such as guns aren't allowed. (The one exception
> ...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 10, 2010)

Priestess of Suzaku said:


> Kishimoto himself said bringing Modern Weaponry in Naruto would end it.



pein asura wish to have a word with you

any ways kkshi is able to bring down missiles with the kamui


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> morgan freman turns to god



samual L jackson turns to nick furry with jedi powers


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> pein asura wish to have a word with you
> 
> any ways kkshi is able to bring down missiles with the kamui



no limit fallcy he will get drained eventully


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> pein asura wis to have a word with you
> 
> any ways kkshi is able to bring down missiles with the kamui



Comparing Asura's maximum Building Busting missiles to the ones our World has is more than redicilous.

Oh Kakashi can now bring down the whole Arsenal of Missiles our World has?
No Buddy.
Kakashi can only use it 3 times a day.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 10, 2010)

I repeat we have Kishimoto, who is basically God in Narutoverse. We force him to cancel it at gunpoint.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 10, 2010)

Priestess of Suzaku said:


> Comparing Asura's maximum Building Busting missiles to the ones our World has is more than redicilous.
> 
> Oh Kakashi can now bring down the whole Arsenal of Missiles our World has?
> No Buddy.
> Kakashi can only use it 3 times a day.


actually i was referring to the part guns in naruto = end because  asura realm carpet bombed several blocks but didn't kill no one  and asura missiles could be compare to those use for helicopter air strikes he also have a laser in his head  and not kkshi can't bring down all the missile arsenal our world have but have the reaction to cacht one
and could bring down like 3 per day


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 10, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I repeat we have Kishimoto, who is basically God in Narutoverse. We force him to cancel it at gunpoint.



^^^
This Exactly.



> actually i was referring to the part guns in naruto = end because *asura realm carpet bombed several blocks but didn't kill no one* and asura missiles could be compare to those use for helicopter air strikes he also have a laser in his head and not kkshi can't bring down all the missile arsenal our world have but have the reaction to cacht one
> and could bring down like 3 per day



Proof?You think Kishimoto shows every person in Konoha dying
4 Missiles taking out a City Block.We still have Missiles that are more way destructive and can do that in one shot.
That Laser is a Chakra Blast.Fiction.Will never happen in Real Life.
Kakashi can catch this?


It wouldnt even take a day to take out Narutoverse.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 10, 2010)

Priestess of Suzaku said:


> ^^^
> This Exactly.


that could backfire (make naruto god an sasuke a reality destroyer who will save him)


----------



## Zetta (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that will mean we kill ourselves a nuke in Manhattan will erase life all the way to jersey and Pennsylvania and as far north as the southern most par of Connecticut the senators of those states will never vote for self destruction
> 
> same as explain above



Nobody cares.

Bloodlust. Both sides do everything they can to win casualties be damned.

Nobody cares about votes.


----------



## K (Jan 10, 2010)

*Keep the Nuke away from Florida...*.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that could backfire (make naruto god an sasuke a reality destroyer who will save him)





> We force him to *cancel* it at gunpoint.



As if we force him to make Sasuke that strong.
And you forgot the Cancel.


TO the OBD Veteranss here would that even be possible
Reality Destroyer in our World where we are bound to Physics?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 10, 2010)

It would be hilarious for them to get nerfed magically because our World follows the laws of physics. Won't happen though. We force Kishi to cancel it or kill him. GG Narutoverse.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 10, 2010)

Kakashi can't kamui a ICBM, it will airburst kilometers up in the air and subsequently liquefy his insides


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that will mean we kill ourselves a nuke in Manhattan will erase life all the way to jersey and Pennsylvania and as far north as the southern most par of Connecticut the senators of those states will never vote for self destruction
> 
> same as explain above



Nobody will care, that's the thing about Bloodlust as long as the enemy is dead, we won't care how many of us die in the blast. We essentially become the Orks from Warhammer 40k in mindset.

It's not just the army that is bloodlusted it's everybody.


----------



## death1217 (Jan 10, 2010)

oda solo's he has every rokushki power and is a planetary threat


----------



## Abigail (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that will mean we kill ourselves a nuke in Manhattan will erase life all the way to jersey and Pennsylvania and as far north as the southern most par of Connecticut the senators of those states will never vote for self destruction
> 
> same as explain above



How about you go read the assumptions thread before you spout off stupid shit like this?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> pein asura wish to have a word with you]



no because he;d be shitting his intestines out of his ass...while his face melts..off from nerve gas

and if the robot...then..we napalm the fuck out of it..so the points moot




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> any ways kkshi is able to bring down missiles with the kamui



and then you woke up right? are we lying about capabilities again?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rambo solos with a Bow an M60 with unlimited ammo and ONE handgrenade :ho

More seriously: why waste nukes? just carpet bomb them from a few hundred-thousand feet in the air. or send in a few hundred thousand tomahawk missiles, a few of which can destroy an entire city anyway.

hell, just mobilize the footsoldiers and have them spray randomly, a few dozen million men shooting fully automatic weapons at the same time? there's no fucking way you could aimdodge that


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 10, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Rambo solos with a Bow an M60 with unlimited ammo and ONE handgrenade :ho
> 
> More seriously: why waste nukes? just carpet bomb them from a few hundred-thousand feet in the air. or send in a few hundred thousand tomahawk missiles, a few of which can destroy an entire city anyway.
> 
> hell, just mobilize the footsoldiers and have them spray randomly, a few dozen million men shooting fully automatic weapons at the same time? there's no fucking way you could aimdodge that



I only doubt Gunfire can hurt the Bijuu's.
But missiles might as well take them down.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

The only way they could win this is to actually be ninja. But surveillance/intelligence tech is too much that even that won't work.

The Uchiha (and kakashi and danzou) could fuck shit up given enough time, by infiltrating countries using henge and sharingan, then once they get to a point where they have contact with a world leader they could control an entire country that way. But odds are they'd be found before then.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> The only way they could win this is to actually be ninja. But surveillance/intelligence tech is too much that even that won't work.
> 
> The Uchiha (and kakashi and danzou) could fuck shit up given enough time, by infiltrating countries using henge and sharingan, then once they get to a point where they have contact with a world leader they could control an entire country that way. But odds are they'd be found before then.



henge (thats the take anothers form right and impersonate them) that only works because they speak japanese have mid evil style security...and have a similar culture

retna scanners...different languages id codes...and so on...

its just not happening 

culture gap too in their world some one who looks like a kage is gonna not get looked at too hard and he'll just start barking orders

here a general has to go threw the same security checks every one else does



Priestess of Suzaku said:


> I only doubt Gunfire can hurt the Bijuu's.
> But missiles might as well take them down.



Bijuu's getting peppered by heavy artillery designed to shred aricraft carriers and shit from high altutudes

while being napalmed at the same time

cruelty to animals


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 10, 2010)

Priestess of Suzaku said:


> I only doubt Gunfire can hurt the Bijuu's.
> But missiles might as well take them down.



i was solely talking about the ninjas. for the biiju there's a nice tasty tomahawk or 40, or hell, a few Abrahms tanks firing in unison. hell, all you'd need is a few anti-materiel rifle which can cut through tank armor like its nothing.....

@Windwaker: You are saying that they could....take out the world...by infiltrating one country at a time...and taking it down one military base at a time..... It wouldn't work because, you know, people kind of tend to notice when even _one_ military base gets destroyed...not to mention that with thermal imaging and such (almost a standard in security now-a-days) they would get caught for being so damn red before they could even get close

again, Rambo solos with an M-60 with unlimited ammo, a Bow, and ONE handgrenade...for each huge, hard to kill monster-thingy (poor things are have their throats torn apart by frags


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> @Windwaker: You are saying that they could....take out the world...by infiltrating one country at a time...and taking it down one military base at a time..... It wouldn't work because, you know, people kind of tend to notice when even _one_ military base gets destroyed...not to mention that with thermal imaging and such (almost a standard in security now-a-days) they would get caught for being so damn red before they could even get close





Windwaker said:


> The only way they could win this is to actually be ninja. *But surveillance/intelligence tech is too much that even that won't work.*
> 
> The Uchiha (and kakashi and danzou) could fuck shit up given enough time, by infiltrating countries using henge and sharingan, then once they get to a point where they have contact with a world leader they could control an entire country that way. *But odds are they'd be found before then.*





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> henge (thats the take anothers form right and impersonate them) that only works because they speak japanese have mid evil style security...and have a similar culture
> 
> retna scanners...different languages id codes...and so on...
> 
> ...



Well yea, they would need a considerable amount of prep to be able to actually imitate the people they take the forms of. And im pretty sure henge actually changes form so im not sure if retina/fingerprint scans would be enough. Sharingan would be enough to just mind control anyone who straight up calls them out, depending on the situation and number.

The yamanakas could also do some damage if they could convincingly impersonate the bodies they take over.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Well yea, they would need a considerable amount of prep to be able to actually imitate the people they take the forms of. And im pretty sure henge actually changes form so im not sure if retina/fingerprint scans would be enough. Sharingan would be enough to just mind control anyone who straight up calls them out, depending on the situation and number.
> 
> The yamanakas could also do some damage if they could convincingly impersonate the bodies they take over.



so you're gonna mind control an entire military base without getting offed by a sniper or shot at point blank?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 10, 2010)

this is still being argued?

then i guess i have to bring up the fact that japan has a gundam


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Well yea, they would need a considerable amount of prep to be able to actually imitate the people they take the forms of. And im pretty sure henge actually changes form so im not sure if retina/fingerprint scans would be enough. Sharingan would be enough to just mind control anyone who straight up calls them out, depending on the situation and number.
> 
> The yamanakas could also do some damage if they could convincingly impersonate the bodies they take over.



only one sharigan user has mind control the rest have genjustsu and the solution to thats pretty simple

bomb shit lol 

true about the yamanakas but they'd need some serious intel


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

Bomb shit or a nice pair of Ray Bans haha.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 10, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> this is still being argued?
> 
> then i guess i have to bring up the fact that japan has a gundam



Gundam solos


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that will mean we kill ourselves a nuke in Manhattan will erase life all the way to jersey and Pennsylvania and as far north as the southern most par of Connecticut the senators of those states will never vote for self destruction
> 
> same as explain above



Do you have any idea what bloodlust means?

_"Restraint? Why are you so concerned with saving their lives? The whole idea is to kill the bastards. At the end of the war, if there are two Americans and one Russian, we win."

_-General Thomas S. Power, Commander of the U.S. Strategic Air Command

THAT is bloodlust. In this fight, as long as there's one RL human alive and no Narutoverse people left, we win, casualties be damned.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 10, 2010)

How many times have we had this thread? We already debate that the US alone would solo all of Naruto let alone the whole Planet.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kishimoto solos


----------



## One Winged Hollow (Jan 13, 2010)

This be a overkill with just conventional weapons, nukes aren't even needed, lets see main battle tanks, precision airstrikes, cruise missles and aircraft carriers would be more than enough.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 13, 2010)

Narutoverse has a snowball's chance in hell of defeating us. 

First of all the argument that "they could try to infiltrate" is bullshit.

The narutoverse's culture is different from even that of Japan's. They'd  have to actually get close enough to people of power to be able to get their DNA so that they could get into our military bases. To do so they'd have to learn to speak, read, and write English fluently, and no ability to copy will help them do that. Before that though  they'd first have to get used to our technology of our world which is leaps and bounds above theirs. Then there is the fact that they people they are trailing will always be watched 24/7 by everyone around them, and if they behaved in an uncharacteristic way any idiot would be able to tell. Then if you take personalities into play, you realize that the Narutoverse is essentially a world populated by highly visible, loud ninja who love to stand out. Even with prep, it would take the Narutoverse more than ten years to even begin to prepare to infiltrate our world.

And if they wanted to beat us with force, well... when we are bloodlusted, we won't hesitate to use our best weapons. That includes our fighter jets(which moves over 3x as fast as any Naruto character), and our happy nukes.


----------

